# Who can thread my 20 gauge barrel for choke tubes?



## arkie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I am looking for someone to thread an old 20 gauge barrel for Choke tubes.  I am in the Savannah area and can not find any gunsmiths that are equipped to do it. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 3, 2016)

William at Sumtoy custom chokes can and is reasonable, has fine chokes too.

912-237-4360 Think he's WFL on here


----------



## weagle (Mar 3, 2016)

I've used Mike Orlene and several shooting buddies have also.  Great work, very reasonable and fast turn around.


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Talked to sumtoy today.  Will be going to them.

Thanks


----------

